# "Real" people



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I feel like non DP people are so boring and hard to relate to. I read posts on here and I'm like, "YES, ME TOO!!!... wow these people really have unique and interesting minds!" "I'd like to hang out with them I totally get it!" In the real world people can be such assholes. Like my boss who is just a straight up crude person. Why? Fuck 'em, anybody down to start a colony?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

im down


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been saying this all along. Tell me where and when.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I feel like non DP people are so boring and hard to relate to. I read posts on here and I'm like, "YES, ME TOO!!!... wow these people really have unique and interesting minds!" "I'd like to hang out with them I totally get it!" In the real world people can be such assholes. Like my boss who is just a straight up crude person. Why? Fuck 'em, anybody down to start a colony?


I feel like this alot too. People with DP strike me as very intelligent and thoughtful. I love coming on this website and reading the ideas and stories everybody has.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

The collective/commune thing has been on the table a few times, I am up for it. I would like it to be somewhere in Europe tho. My vote is on Amsterdam.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah! We should all be having an annual conference/just fun social thing for the dpdr'd where we can all hang out and enjoy the presence of awesome people!! (Free flights and all that in the perfect scenario )


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm on board!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

sonnl said:


> im down


me too


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> me too


Me three.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeahhh, I can relate to it. Count me in.







Amsterdam is a good idea by the way.


----------



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are those all alter egos or what the hell? Inzom if you're down to host a meet up in amsterdam I will seriously come. I'm not even joking. We could make it a big Euro-US meet up. Dead serious, lets do it.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Inzom said:


> The collective/commune thing has been on the table a few times, I am up for it. I would like it to be somewhere in Europe tho. My vote is on Amsterdam.


i wonder how many people have dp/dr in Amsterdam... lmfao.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

oh and, me three.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Actually the original picture was Jim Jones, he organised a cult and then led everyone to a colony where they all committed mass suicide. I have no idea what Johnny Depp has to do with that lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

And here we are in Amsterdam


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ameloulou said:


> oh and, me three.


My current doctor looks EXACTLY like Derek Furreal. I can't stop laughing at this post.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

You folks are so funny! That just made my day. So many creative minds on this forum. If you don't get answers for your DP at least your mind will be nourished, which leads to healing. And I recognized JJ right away.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> My current doctor looks EXACTLY like Derek Furreal. I can't stop laughing at this post.


I wish my doctor looked like Derek Furreal!

Glad I was able to make you laugh a lil


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm game! I love California, it's also kind of the most logical state to do it in. Great, we could all have like a farm, and periodically doubt that we even have any crops...or that the decision was really made...or that any thing is real. Woooooooo!


----------

